# Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte



## billerich (4. April 2017)

Hallo und Moin Moin.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Boot gekauft und möchte nun einen weiteren Geber meines Fishfinders montieren. 
Ich war ein wenig überrascht, als der Voreigner mir mitteilte, dass die bereits bestehende Platte eine wasserfeste Siebdruckplatte ist. (siehe Foto)
Ich stehe nun zum einen vor der Frage, ist diese Platte wirklich auf Dauer haltbar und welche Alternativen gibt es evtl..

Als Parameter sei noch genannt, dass das Boot mit einem 90 PS Außenborder ausgestattet ist, was natürlich eine heftige Belastung bei Gleitfahrt bedeutet und dass das Boot kein permanenter Wasserlieger ist, sondern bis auf die Ferien (max. 3 Wochen/per Anno) getrailert wird. 
Welche Position würdet Ihr für den 2. Geber (Dwn-/Sideview) empfehlen?

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Tips von Euch.

Viele Grüße Dirk #h


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

Was ich kenne sind so dicke Stücken PVC, die die Amis ranschrauben. Siebdruckplatte, naja. Ich würde die nehmen bis sie Anzeichen von Verrottung zeigt.


----------



## gründler (4. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=transducer+side+scan


#h


----------



## billerich (4. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was ich kenne sind so dicke Stücken PVC, die die Amis ranschrauben. Siebdruckplatte, naja. Ich würde die nehmen bis sie Anzeichen von Verrottung zeigt.



Vielen Dank!
Aus welchem Material sind denn diese PVC Blöcke? Ich habe im Forum HD-PE Kunststoffe gefunden, frage mich allerdings, ob diese wohl den Wasserdruck bei Gleitfahrt aushalten.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (4. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*



billerich schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Aus welchem Material sind denn diese PVC Blöcke? Ich habe im Forum HD-PE Kunststoffe gefunden, frage mich allerdings, ob diese wohl den Wasserdruck bei Gleitfahrt aushalten.


Ich habe meine Platte aus PUR Hartschaum gemacht, daraus baue ich meine Jerkbaits.
Das ist leicht, Wasserbeständig und fest genug um deen Geber zu halten.


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

Einfach PVC. Plastik halt. PE dürfte auch gehen. Schaum, naja, es gibt festeres.


----------



## zokker (4. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Platte aus PUR Hartschaum gemacht, daraus baue ich meine Jerkbaits.
> Das ist leicht, Wasserbeständig und fest genug um deen Geber zu halten.



Und wie machst du nun den Geber am Hartschaum fest?
Das hält doch nicht.


----------



## jkc (5. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

Hi, POM dürfte das gesuchte Material sein: Hier z.B.:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/POM-Platte-S...lbar-POM-C-Zuschnitt-Kunststoff-/182424384840

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (5. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

Genau. Irgendeine Plastik, in die man Spax-Schrauben drehen kann. Aber Achtung: POM und PE lassen sich nicht vernünftig kleben. Man muss die Platte in dem Fall mit dem Boot verschrauben.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (5. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*



zokker schrieb:


> Und wie machst du nun den Geber am Hartschaum fest?
> Das hält doch nicht.


Doch das hält Bombenfest. Das Material ist sehr hart, auch wenn es sich um Schaumplatten handelt. Da gibt es auch unterschiedliche Härtegrade. Ich habe die Löcher vorgebohrt und dann die Schrauben zusätzlich mit Epoxi eingeklebt.
Wenn jemand aus meiner Nähe kommt, kann er sich das Material gerne bei mir anschauen. Der Nachteil, es ist auch relativ Teuer auf den m² gerechnet. Aber man braucht ja nur ein kleines Stück.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*



billerich schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Aus welchem Material sind denn diese PVC Blöcke? Ich habe im Forum HD-PE Kunststoffe gefunden, frage mich allerdings, ob diese wohl den Wasserdruck bei Gleitfahrt aushalten.



Welchen Wasserdruck meinst du? Bei Gleitfahrt sollte das Wasser unter der Platte durchrauschen, mit Glück ist der Geber grade so im Wasser.


----------



## billerich (5. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Welchen Wasserdruck meinst du? Bei Gleitfahrt sollte das Wasser unter der Platte durchrauschen, mit Glück ist der Geber grade so im Wasser.



Na ich stelle mir vor, den Wasserdruck, der an dem Geber reißt. das ist doch nicht unerheblich und wenn das Plattenmaterial zu weich ist, oder die Verklebung nicht richtig hält, geht die ganze Sache baden. Schlimmstenfalls kommt es zum Komplettverlust.


----------



## billerich (13. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

Hallo 
Ich habe ja auf der ersten Seite Bilder vom Heck des Bootes gemacht ich benötige dringend Vorschläge/Ratschläge wo der Geber am besten aufgehoben ist. Ich habe Bedenken, dass ich zu nah an den Motor, explizit am Propeller montiere. Da es sich ja um einen DV bzw. SV Geber handelt, muss doch sicher ein gewisser Abstrahlwinkel berücksichtigt werden, oder?
Ich habe den geber einmal angehalten und mit dem Anschlag und dem Trim ausprobiert. Ich komme aus Sicht der Kollision bis auf 10 cm an den Motor heran. Aber ob es auch dann zu einem Bild kommt?

Wer kann helfen?

Ich wünsche Allen schöne Ostern!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. April 2017)

*AW: Echolot-/Fishfindergeber Siebdruckplatte*

Ich würde sagen wenn du einen rechtsdrehenden Motor hast, ist die alte Geberposition schon in Ordnung bei dem was man da sehen kann. Aber genaueres wirst du erst sehen können wenn er befestigt ist. Dewegen würde ich die Grundplatte auch etwas größer machen.

Hier sieht man wo meiner sitzt. Wenn ich allerdings stehe und den Motor an habe, verliere ich mit dem 10er Mega SI das Tiefensignal oder es ändert sich ständig. Ich denke das ich ein paar cm nach rechts muss.


----------

